# Ayuda con Ing. Electronica vs Ing. Computacion



## frangil14 (Jun 24, 2013)

Estimados:

Espero que anden todos muy bien. Actualmente soy un estudiante de Ing. informática en Argentina, esta carrera está orientada a gestión de empresas y esas cosas que no me gustan.
A fin de año tengo la posibilidad de cambiarme de carrera, y estoy indeciso sobre Ing. en electrónica o ing. en computación.
Son 7 materias que las diferencian, en ing. electrónica se ve electrónica analógica, electrotecnia e instalaciones eléctricas; mientras que en computación se ve sistemas operativos, redes de computadoras, estructuras de datos y algoritmos.
Mi idea es cambiarme a ing. electronica, pero he hablado con algunos ingenieros electronicos y me han dicho que la analogica ya no se usa, es verdad eso? Me dijeron que hoy en dia es todo software, y eso me cambio un poco los tantos porque en computacion ven más de eso.
En fin, mis gustos van por el lado de la robotica, servomecanismos, maquinas automaticas, programar con sensores, (como por ejemplo el nuevo sistema de los autos que estacionan solos, o los pilotos automaticos de los aviones) microcontroladores, ondas electromagneticas y satelites. Estos temas en donde se ven, electrónica o computacion?
Ustedes que me recomiendan? Cualquier sugerencia o consejo o experiencia me va a servir mucho. Hace tiempo que estoy dudando sobre esto y ya es tiempo de decidirme.
Espero que puedan ayudarme, mucha suerte y abrazo a todos!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 24, 2013)

La electronica analogica ya no se usa?? eso es falso como un billete de 3 pesos.... 

La electronica digital es un subconjunto dentro de la electronica analogica... no puede existir la electronica digital si no existiera la analogica... y de echo la vas a usar si quieres aplicar la robotica... ya que un robot necesita sensores y actuadores analogicos para poder interactuar con el mundo real...


----------

